# Doing deadlifts in front of the squat rack



## fibonacci (May 28, 2010)

Is this a faux pas?  I mean a lot of gym etiquette you don't really learn until someone yells at you. I've never gotten yelled at yet for doing DL there.  I like to put the bar up on the rack at the end to make it easier to take off the plates.  I do squats and yes I get mad when people use the squat rack for stupid crap like bicep curls, but if someone does DL in front of the squat rack, is that ok?  The gym is usually pretty crowded and space is kind of tight.  I feel like it is the best spot to do them anyway.


----------



## Hench (May 28, 2010)

IMO, deadlifts are a pretty worthy use of space. Just try not to keep anyone waiting too long.


----------



## nova1970sb (May 28, 2010)

i do mine in front of the squat rack, i to like to rack afterwards like you do. i dont seem to get any glares or flack about it. however at my gym i am the only guy who does squats, everyone else is way to busy doin curls.


----------



## BC Lifter (May 28, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> however at my gym i am the only guy who does squats, everyone else is way to busy doin curls.




a six pack and a nice set of guns is what its all about!


----------



## MDR (May 28, 2010)

Squat rack is for squatting.  If you can deadlift elsewhere, it would be considerate to do so.


----------



## lucifuge (May 28, 2010)

I deadlift in front of the squat rack at my gym. 
I've never seen anyone else squat there.
Besides I'm convinced that everyone at my gym sucks and I don't give a shit if they like it or not.


----------



## sassy69 (May 28, 2010)

MDR said:


> Squat rack is for squatting.  If you can deadlift elsewhere, it would be considerate to do so.



Most of the gyms I've seen in the last decade don't have a DL platform and there's no other area to set up a DL (e.g. out in the walkway between eqpt, etc.)  So there's really no option except at the squat rack or the cage.

I'm ok w/ anyone doing a legitimate exercise (DL, Squat, Clean & Press, etc) in the squat area. At least they're using it in a way that is appropriate. There are so many dumbasses who do things like friggen reverse pull ups or other shit in the squat area to get pissed at. I do have an issue w/ people racking up a pile of weight, doing a set and then leaving the bar sit in the middle of the walkway for 10 min between sets. (We had a guy who did that... annoying as fuck...)


----------



## Perdido (May 28, 2010)

The way the equipment, racks and such are laid out in the gym I go to there really isn't anyplace other than in front of the squat rack to deadlift.

I hate that too when somebody deadlifts then leaves the space tied up to do something else and comes back to deadlift again 10 - 15 minutes later


----------



## Hutchym8 (May 30, 2010)

Yea I DL infront of the rack... who cares wat any1 eles thinks bout it. You pay your fees u can do them were ever the fuk u want i rekn as long as u dont leave plates lyin all over thje place. No1 will ever say shit 2 ya becouse not that many people DL... there 2 hard and people dont hav the heart for them.... at my gym anyway


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 30, 2010)

It depends.  My gym for example doesn't give me the opportunity to do deads anywhere else but a squat rack.  I either have to steal a bar from a squat rack or a bench press to do this and obviously squat rack makes more sense.  If your gym has areas where there is additional olympic bars rested on floor stands then I would do my deads there but I never saw anything wrong with using a squat rack for them.  Other than deads anything else on a squat rack is a no-no in my opinion


----------



## Phineas (May 30, 2010)

In my opinion, the squat rack is for not only exercises that require the safety bars for injury prevention but a safe _area _ for when performing the more technical lifts that often involve heavy loads and/or can put the lifter and others in danger. 

Where would you do cleans? In between the pec dec and the preacher bench? Hell no! You need space and access to more plates.

It's the same thing with deadlifts. You could always lose your balance on a heavy pull and go tumbling forward. Though safety bars can't help with (most) deadlifts, it's still comforting knowing you're in an open area designated for the riskier lifts.

Bearing this in mind, one-joint, simple lifts like curls don't require the area.


----------



## Merkaba (May 30, 2010)

I take the bar elsewhere so i wont have the chance of getting looked at the way I look at people when they are using an important space for something its not intended.  If you don't have space elswhere then screw it.


----------



## Merkaba (May 30, 2010)

Hutchym8 said:


> Yea I DL infront of the rack... who cares wat any1 eles thinks bout it. You pay your fees u can do them were ever the fuk u want i rekn as long as u dont leave plates lyin all over thje place. No1 will ever say shit 2 ya becouse not that many people DL... there 2 hard and people dont hav the heart for them.... at my gym anyway



I think your logic is inconsiderate.  Being considerate of others is important and if there's space elsewhere I say you go there.  For most gyms deadlifts are not commonplace. There are plenty of gyms that have banned deadlifts.  

And based on your logic, if you pay your fees, why can't you leave plates lying all over the place?  Do you think that's inconsiderate or something?


----------



## Hutchym8 (May 31, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I think your logic is inconsiderate.  Being considerate of others is important and if there's space elsewhere I say you go there.  For most gyms deadlifts are not commonplace. There are plenty of gyms that have banned deadlifts.
> 
> And based on your logic, if you pay your fees, why can't you leave plates lying all over the place?  Do you think that's inconsiderate or something?



U dont leave plates all over the place cuz its a hazzard and it makes the place look like a brothel.... you peanut!! I never said just cuz u pay fees u can abuse the gym or be selfish, i simply meant that theres a always a space usaly infront of the rack and theres usaly a olympic BB there aswel so its fine to do em there n  fuk it if people dont like it u just need to dominate the gym as i do


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2010)

I deadlift in front of the rack. If someone comes by who wants to use the rack I offer to pull the bar back so they can have the space. That method might not work in every gym though, it depends on how much space there is.


----------



## Phineas (May 31, 2010)

fufu said:


> I deadlift in front of the rack. If someone comes by who wants to use the rack I offer to pull the bar back so they can have the space. That method might not work in every gym though, it depends on how much space there is.



Same.


----------

